

Spotify for movies - entrepreneurial

Does this exist? It should!
======
cvander
It's called netflix :P

And spotify might enter the movie business itself.
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/28/spotify-lands-major-
studio-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/28/spotify-lands-major-studio-deals-
prepares-to-launch-movie-service/)

~~~
entrepreneurial
I disagree about netflix. Reason being is they don't have the same caliber
movies as spotify has songs. The Amazon Prime Instant Movies is getting close,
but someone has to lock down a deal already!

Awesome post with the techcrunch article :) I guess if spotify can make deals
with major music labels, the same or similar applies to movie studios.

~~~
ig1
The problem is that licensing is a lot more complicated than for music, as
films themselves are subject to a large number of licences (from the music
they use to individual actor contracts) trying to verify every licence
involved in the movie allows for online distribution in a flat-fee manner is a
non-trivial task. And that's if you can persuade all the movie studios that
it's a good idea.

